# tripod for travel photography



## ejas0973 (Apr 5, 2012)

hi there, seeking advice from those that travel with a tripod on recomendations that are light, compact and quality. Budget is around up to 500-600 if needed.
Looking online the benro travel angel seems to be popular but there is so many different heads its all confusing.
Camera is a 60d, lenses are up to a 70-300, use is mostly urban architecture and landscape.
Thanks for your advice as real world experience jsut cant be read in a book or a review


----------



## Caps18 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got back from a trip with a Gitzo like this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846212-REG/Gitzo_GT3532S_GT3542LS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html

And the problem was that I didn't consider how it would fit into a carry on bag or Pelican case that I could carry on to the plane. It's length closed is 21" and Pelican doesn't make a case that big and still airline approved (1510 I got for carrying tripod and clothes wasn't long enough). I had to take three different airlines to get to where I went last week, so if I check a bag, I get three bag fees going and three coming back... I will be getting the 1700 case for my tripod for car travel.

I like the 3 leg design still, since it takes long enough to open as it is...

As for the head, I wanted something that could pan and tilt independently and for some reason didn't come across this type until a long time afterwards.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/339485-REG/Gitzo_G2272M_G2272M_Magnesium_Pan_Head.html

I also have a very small ball head that I can put on the tripod to go hiking.

My suggestions are outside of your budget, but there are other inexpensive versions of them out there.

I also went to the hardware store and bought black foam pipe insulation to wrap around the legs to help them survive. Best $6 I spent, but it made the tripod bigger...


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 5, 2012)

I use a Giotto MTL 3361B tripod w/ multi-positionable centre column and a Manfrotto 410 head. It's a bit of a heavy combo, but I've done many multi-day hikes with a 20kg pack and this kind of holstered on one of the side straps and never had a problem. Although, it might be a bit heavy for your needs. 

I find the multi-positional centre column really does come in handy for awkward shots.


----------



## docsavage123 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just been to New York on the 22nd March one of my friends got this for his 5d Mark II 24-70/70-200 combo for doing much the same thing.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822241-REG/Sirui_BSRT025_T_025_5_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html

I tell you now it is very lightweight for travel just what you need. I tried the 100-400 on it and it coped ok. I think there is a website where people have put 600mm lenses on which I think is a bit insane.


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 5, 2012)

@DocSavage: That Sirui tripod may be a real good tip.

I am travelling by plane quite a lot and instead of bringing my tripod I have managed to loan tripods on location, if I really needed one. This Sirui tripod appears to be light enough to bring along.

I would like to read more about experiences using this tripod.


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 5, 2012)

docsavage123 said:


> Just been to New York on the 22nd March one of my friends got this for his 5d Mark II 24-70/70-200 combo for doing much the same thing.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822241-REG/Sirui_BSRT025_T_025_5_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html
> 
> I tell you now it is very lightweight for travel just what you need. I tried the 100-400 on it and it coped ok. I think there is a website where people have put 600mm lenses on which I think is a bit insane.



Any idea if the ballhead is removable? Would like to replace it with the RRS BH30.


----------



## darash (Apr 5, 2012)

I propose Slik as I use it with my 5D mark III. Review can be found in Digital Camera World August 2010. Weighs 950 grams to carry a 2kg load.


----------



## sanyasi (Apr 5, 2012)

I've seen this question asked countless times over the years. Don't make the same mistake that many of those responding to the question report that they made--including me. A tripod is a tripod, so why spend money on it? $99 is enough. A year later, a brand name at $150. A year later, a better brand name at $300. A year later a Gitzo or a Really Right Stuff tripod. For the long run, stretch to get a top grade tripod on the first go around and save yourself money and a closet full of tripods.

This past weekend, I was in New York City with a Benro travel tripod that I hadn't used in a year. It had the same problem I remembered a year ago. It wasn't very stable--I am less concerned about the photographic quality than my equipment ending up on the ground. Moreover, the knob for the camera clamp is the most prominent one--the one I reached for every time when I wanted to rotate the head, with the result that I was unclamping the camera rather than moving the head. I stopped in B & H Photo and picked up the Gitzo GT1542T for around $480. I will be using one of my Really Right Stuff heads with it (with quick release L clamps--which are fantastic). My advice if you can't afford more right now is to buy the Gitzo and use an existing head. In six months or whenever your budget allows, complete the system by buying a better head. Without hesitation, I recommend Really Right Stuff heads. They are the first heads that I don't worry about the camera falling off the tripod or me accidentally releasing the clamp.

Most importantly, get a tripod that fits into the suitcase you travel with. A tripod that sits in the closet does you no good.


----------



## ejas0973 (Apr 5, 2012)

thank you for the feedback, I have certainly read the argument for going straight to the gitzo as it is according to the reports a great peice of gear. It does become difficult tho when I think of them 3000 I have just spent on lenses to come up with a bunch more money for a tripod, but then it can also be argued that buying the right tripod will be better in the long run for my photos, luggage allowance as I am doing a lot of travel over the next year as well as safety of those very lens. 
What head would you recomend to start of with for the gitzo and somehting to aim for later on once the finances and my abilities improve.


----------



## Superka (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Large Format 617 panoramic camera. F16,22,32 are a common aperture. So, I decided to buy a really good tripod for it and bought carbon fiber SLIK 814, which is really powerful. Now, after using this tripod I can tell that I was wrong. In 99% I don''t need such a steady tripod. And the most distracting thing is the construction of the locks. Most (but not all) carbon fiber tripods has turnlocks, which are absolutely inconvinient. It takes too much time to install. And harder to install in winter. Clips locks are "must have". And 3 legs sections, not four. And only ball head, not 3-way!
Well, I would tell some tripods with which I liked:

1.Extremely lightweight, but rather stable. Not for long exposures on a windy evening:
Slik 330dx (legs only), 2. Vanguard Espod Plus 233CB - I had some deal with both of them.

2. More heavy and stable:
Manffroto 190, Vanguard Alta+ 263AB 100 

The last one Vanguard Alta+ 263AB 100 I love the most for my need.

Wellcome to my photosite http://superka-photo.com/


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 6, 2012)

ejas0973 said:


> thank you for the feedback, I have certainly read the argument for going straight to the gitzo as it is according to the reports a great peice of gear. It does become difficult tho when I think of them 3000 I have just spent on lenses to come up with a bunch more money for a tripod, but then it can also be argued that buying the right tripod will be better in the long run for my photos, luggage allowance as I am doing a lot of travel over the next year as well as safety of those very lens.



I once saw someone say how it was hard to justify buying an expensive tripod because they had spent so much on their camera and lenses. A pro responded with something like, doesn't that mean it's more reason NOT to trust that expensive gear on a cheap tripod? 

I have a Gitzo Traveller and love it. Extremely light and folds nice and tiny (legs fold UP for a smaller profile). If you worry about wind or it being top-heavy you can widen the legs or hang a pack or something from a bottom hook. 

In another thread here a couple of people mentioned a Benro that they liked, very light and small, and cheaper than the Gitzo. Can't speak to its quality though.


----------



## Hathaway (Apr 11, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> sanyasi said:
> 
> 
> > For the long run, stretch to get a top grade tripod on the first go around and save yourself money and a closet full of tripods.
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly. I know it seems painful, but if you plan to use tripods in the future buy the best upfront. I have three tripods in my closet and finally am happy with my setup. Gitzo 3542 and RRS BH55. Now I am a happy camper.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 11, 2012)

I own a Gitzo 2531EX carbon fiber, Markins M10 and RRS clamp (Arca Swiss style) as my primary legs and bought a Benro Travel Angel carbon fiber C1681, which also comes with an Arca Swiss style ballhead and it also comes with a very nice bag. The Benro is also is convertible to a short monopod.
Here is a quick review on it: http://www.linkdelight.com/Equipment-Reviews/benro-c-068m8-travel-angel-carbon-fiber-tripod-review.html

The Benro cost me ~300U$D off of eBay - for the price it cannot be beat IMO. My RRS L-Brackets work perfectly on it so no need to have a travel plates verses day to day ones.

Happy hunting!


----------



## brotographer (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought the Really Right Stuff package of the TVC33 tripod / BH55 ballhead (bag and the mounting brackets for all my bodies.):

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TVC33-LRBag-Pkg&type=3&eq=&desc=TVC-33-Tripod-%2b-BH-55-LR-%2b-Bag&key=it 


I keep my monopod in the same bag. For traveling, the carbon fiber gear is lighter, but takes up a bunch of room - I hand carried the tripod to Norway to keep the legs safe from "denting" but it was somewhat of a hassle. Also, had to strap the tripod to my backpack on the outside as the 3-section tripod doesn't fit inside the backpack.

Totally happy with the stability for my 50D and prime lenses, but recommend the RRS feet for long lenses. cd...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

3 Legged Thing plus it includes a monopod. 8) Sweetness.


----------

